
My first business gave my competition more sales, and I was too dumb to see it - darrenwestall
https://blog.contentapp.ai/my-first-business-gave-my-competition-more-sales-and-i-was-too-dumb-young-to-see-it/
======
unimpressive
Don't put your elevator pitch at the end of your blog posts, it makes me feel
vaguely dirty upvoting them even when they're good.

In particular, don't present it as part of the content. A brief aside that the
author is bla bla bla and they work on bla bla bla in a separate blurb below
the end of the post is fine. When you put the pitch into the content so that
the reader runs smack dab into it, it feels very dishonest.

~~~
darrenwestall
Appreciate the advice, it’s my first blog post so I’ll be sure to do that on
the next.

The ending certainly isn’t my elevator pitch though, it was more what I’m up
to now and how I’ve learned, I can see how that could annoy with the linkbacks
etc. though.

The offer of help at the end is genuine, with anything. If anyone here thinks
I can help, just get in touch.

